# My family's Neil Cost Call Collection - I have a few questions



## TimberRattler

I've occasionally looked at the various forums over the years where people talk about their Neil Cost Turkey Calls and their respective value.  I have always know they were something special, but I'm beginning to think we have something really special.  My Dad began buying Cost Calls and like turkey hunting itself, he did it with an obsession.  He bought call after call.  Finally He and Neil became friends.  Neil started coming down to our property and hunting with us and having dinner at the house.  From then on Neil would just send call after call to my Dad.  This went on for years.  When the dust settled he, my wife and I  had over 30 calls.  Box Calls, Boat Paddle Calls, and his later version called Paddle Calls after he sold the rights to the Boat Paddle.  In addition he sent my Dad dozens upon dozens of blanks and partially finished calls for him to tinker with.  He also gave my dad a Video Tape of Making Box Calls, signed, dated, and marked #2 in the limited edition.  We have calls out of just about every type of wood.  Various versions of the calls as well.  Some made for my Dad, some for me, and a couple for my wife.

Now most of these calls are now tucked away in safe deposit boxes, but many I just hunt with.  Too many!  They get sat on, dropped, used in the rain, forgot and left in the woods for days by my son.  I guess for me they have just always been what you go in the woods with and not something you collect.  Is a collection of this size common among the people who were friends with Neil and not just a customer?  Any idea on what to do with a collection like this?  Any particular ones I need to really protect other than the actual Boat Paddles?  Thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## ryanwhit

Whoah.  I'd like to see some pics.  Sounds impressive!


----------



## rem 300

You could send me a couple of them and I could keep em safe for you..I would also love to see some pics!


----------



## Killdee

Contact Gobbling lawyer, he is a collector, most any genuine Cost call is worth big bucks $1500. maybe, they were up in the 2-3k range shortly after his death. His last call the fat lady sings??, I believe was the name went for 10k or so on an e-bay auction. I have 1 he built for me and have hunted with it but now it sits in a special place. You may have a nice retirement fund there.


----------



## rutandstrut

I would say you are sitting on a real piece of history...as hard as it is I would refrain from using them in the woods and would keep them in a very safe place. I would also suggest having them appraised and insured for the appropriate value. I am sure we would all like to see a group or individual pictures of all the calls. Paddle or checked calls go for $1200-1500 ea. Hen Tricks $500-800, Slate Call, Case and Strikers go for $300-500. All these prices are ballpark figures. Anything unique or different about a call or personal inscriptions like "personal call" inscribed on the call or under the lid will make them more valuable! 

I would contact Gobblinglawyer (Dalton) or one or more of three other large call collectors. If you send me a PM I can give you names and phone numbers to at least two of them.


----------



## Huntinfool

Insure them for absolute sure!

man that is an amazing story.  If you have time, we would all LOVE to see a few pictures of the collection.  What an amazing collection.  I'd venture to say you are sitting on one of the largest collections of his calls in the world....and yes, they are all worth a lot...even the ones you sat on.


----------



## rex upshaw

interesting first post.


----------



## Booner Killa

I would love to see the collection. That's amazing! Not sure that's something I'd be asking on a public forum?


----------



## donblfihu

Can you tell us more about the hunts and relationship with Neil? You are very fortunate to have these memories, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ccleroy

Whoa,the blanks and partly finished calls are worth a great deal as well I bet!


----------



## 3CB

Wow is all I can say!  I know a few people who can help ya! I connect them to the link.


----------



## Toddmann

*pics????*



WoW just sitting around on wet neil cost calls. Gonna need to see those pics. Can you post a pic with you sitting on one.


----------



## Booner Killa

The more I think about this thread, the more excited I get. I have been thinking about it since I saw it. I would love to see these calls. If you don't want to put them out there for the public, pm me some pics of em if you don't mind. That has to be one of the rarest collections I've ever heard of! Very cool!


----------



## boparks

WOW is right....you're sitting on a gold mine in terms of collectable calls and I'd think what has to be one of the best NC collections.

Whats even greater is the story behind this and your dads realtionship with Mr Cost and how this all came about..


----------



## Nitro

There are collections out there that hold more of Neil's calls than 30 boxes. 

I would love to see some photos. Especially of the blanks and partially finished calls......


----------



## Killdee

Timber rattler
I may have met you at the old original bargain barn many years ago at 1 of their turkey weekends/ calling contests. I was talking to another fellow a Dentist I knew who had a matching pair of Neils calls in cedar, when a guy came up and started talking to us and told us pretty much what you just said in your post about your relation with Neil. this would have been in early to mid 1980s. I thought about this, this afternoon after I posted at lunchtime.


----------



## TurkeyH90

*Neil Cost*

Yes there are other excellent collections and thank God I have had the collection of seeing and playing one. I have a similar story about an old gentleman in north georgia who was friends with Mr. Cost.


----------



## Toddmann

I hope this post is the truth. I would love to see those pics.


----------



## ryanwhit

ryanwhit said:


> Whoah.





Killdee said:


> may have met you at the old original bargain barn



My post is what made you think of it, isn't it?

Remember those old signs?  "Whoa!!! you're almost at the bargain barn."


----------



## Killdee

ryanwhit said:


> My post is what made you think of it, isn't it?
> 
> Remember those old signs?  "Whoa!!! you're almost at the bargain barn."



Yeah..I bet that was it..... I sure miss the old BB and the original owners. Then get a couple burgers from the little joint next door.


----------



## Nitro

I miss doing business with Ms. Jane...


----------



## ryanwhit

Yeah, it was good back then.  That place was a part of my childhood!  We would go down the road and get lunch at 2 brother's bbq.  bargain barn isn't worth going to anymore, but 2 brother's still is.


----------



## J Gilbert

ryanwhit said:


> Yeah, it was good back then.  That place was a part of my childhood!  We would go down the road and get lunch at 2 brother's bbq.  bargain barn isn't worth going to anymore, but 2 brother's still is.



Can't agree more, my favorite guy there used to work guns and now is in the shoe department  and Mickey that used to work there is now at Timberghost, I just give him a shout up there if I'm looking for anything now


----------



## short stop

wow ..  im sayin ..   amazing 1st post here ...

    Ive found alot of turkey calls  laying around in the woods ...
   I ve never found a NC  call ..lol   .

     - as others  Id  just want see....  sounds like you have a great collection .


----------



## Arrowhead95

I have a friend in North Carolina that has a similar story as yours.

Neil and he became very good friends and whenever Neil was in that area he would stay at his house. Neil made him some very special calls that were one of a kind. He also made special calls for his children and told them to put them away. Made them calls to use also. Last time I was there the guy pulled out a box of about 30 box call lids Neil sent him after he broke one Neil had and told him to find one he liked.

My personal opinion on the uncompleted calls are if they are not signed they may be of more value to have someone like a Lamar Williams or a Steve Mann finish the calls. That would surely make them special.

Just depends on how partially finished and how much your Dad tinkered with them.

The boat paddles, if square cut inside could be up in the $3000-$4000 range maybe higher depending on dates, woods and what's wrote on them.

Some of the regular box calls might not be worth what they were several years ago. Prices seemed to have leveled off and even come down a bit. Like everything else it's what someone is willing to pay. The rarer the call the more it should bring.

At least post a couple pictures for us less fortunate.............


----------



## DMP

Being from Greenwood, I know a guy who was good friends with Neil.  He has a bunch of calls from him and some that Neil made well before he ever started signing his calls.  There some real  beauties for sure.

Also know another fellow here in Greenwood who bought a house that had some of Neil's calls on the mantle.  When the guy looked at the house and saw the calls the first thing he did was ask the homeowner if he would sell the calls with the house and the seller agreed to do so.  Don't think the seller really knew much about them.


----------



## TimberRattler

Killdee said:


> Timber rattler
> I may have met you at the old original bargain barn many years ago at 1 of their turkey weekends/ calling contests. I was talking to another fellow a Dentist I knew who had a matching pair of Neils calls in cedar, when a guy came up and started talking to us and told us pretty much what you just said in your post about your relation with Neil. this would have been in early to mid 1980s. I thought about this, this afternoon after I posted at lunchtime.



It is very likely that we could have met up at the old one.


----------



## TimberRattler

*I take a photo of the ones we keep handy....*



TimberRattler said:


> I've occasionally looked at the various forums over the years where people talk about their Neil Cost Turkey Calls and their respective value.  I have always know they were something special, but I'm beginning to think we have something really special.  My Dad began buying Cost Calls and like turkey hunting itself, he did it with an obsession.  He bought call after call.  Finally He and Neil became friends.  Neil started coming down to our property and hunting with us and having dinner at the house.  From then on Neil would just send call after call to my Dad.  This went on for years.  When the dust settled he, my wife and I  had over 30 calls.  Box Calls, Boat Paddle Calls, and his later version called Paddle Calls after he sold the rights to the Boat Paddle.  In addition he sent my Dad dozens upon dozens of blanks and partially finished calls for him to tinker with.  He also gave my dad a Video Tape of Making Box Calls, signed, dated, and marked #2 in the limited edition.  We have calls out of just about every type of wood.  Various versions of the calls as well.  Some made for my Dad, some for me, and a couple for my wife.
> 
> Now most of these calls are now tucked away in safe deposit boxes, but many I just hunt with.  Too many!  They get sat on, dropped, used in the rain, forgot and left in the woods for days by my son.  I guess for me they have just always been what you go in the woods with and not something you collect.  Is a collection of this size common among the people who were friends with Neil and not just a customer?  Any idea on what to do with a collection like this?  Any particular ones I need to really protect other than the actual Boat Paddles?  Thoughts or suggestions?



Some one actually broke into my Dads house a few years back and stole a few guns and other stuff.  Took a few of the calls he had just had sitting around (including a boat paddle), but left most of them.  I don't think they had a clue about the calls (Thankfully!!).  They did get his old 10g Double Barrell he hunted with over the years.  That incident made us get most of them out of the house.


----------



## TimberRattler

*I'll take a photo of the ones we keep handy....*



TimberRattler said:


> I've occasionally looked at the various forums over the years where people talk about their Neil Cost Turkey Calls and their respective value.  I have always know they were something special, but I'm beginning to think we have something really special.  My Dad began buying Cost Calls and like turkey hunting itself, he did it with an obsession.  He bought call after call.  Finally He and Neil became friends.  Neil started coming down to our property and hunting with us and having dinner at the house.  From then on Neil would just send call after call to my Dad.  This went on for years.  When the dust settled he, my wife and I  had over 30 calls.  Box Calls, Boat Paddle Calls, and his later version called Paddle Calls after he sold the rights to the Boat Paddle.  In addition he sent my Dad dozens upon dozens of blanks and partially finished calls for him to tinker with.  He also gave my dad a Video Tape of Making Box Calls, signed, dated, and marked #2 in the limited edition.  We have calls out of just about every type of wood.  Various versions of the calls as well.  Some made for my Dad, some for me, and a couple for my wife.
> 
> Now most of these calls are now tucked away in safe deposit boxes, but many I just hunt with.  Too many!  They get sat on, dropped, used in the rain, forgot and left in the woods for days by my son.  I guess for me they have just always been what you go in the woods with and not something you collect.  Is a collection of this size common among the people who were friends with Neil and not just a customer?  Any idea on what to do with a collection like this?  Any particular ones I need to really protect other than the actual Boat Paddles?  Thoughts or suggestions?



Some one actually broke into my Dads house a few years back and stole a few guns and other stuff.  Took a few of the calls he had just had sitting around (including a boat paddle), but left most of them.  I don't think they had a clue about the calls (Thankfully!!).  They did get his old 10g Double Barrell he hunted with over the years.  That incident made us get most of them out of the house.


----------



## deerfeather

cool! I met neil in 1998 when I moved to greenwood sc. neil turned me over to steve mann and I picked out a black walnut/mahogany double check box for $85.00 with holster at his house. steve drove me over to meet neil after buying the call. back then steve gave me 5-6 calls to choose from. u cant do that now! neil was a kind old guy and we talked for an hour or two..and I just wish I could have met him sooner. he showed me how to hold and how to use the box I bought that day from steve. but I wish I could have got one from neil for sentimental reasons! I have been to the muesuem in edgefield sc, and they have a nice size collection of neils calls on display.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Awesome story..........


----------



## Hookspur

That is a cool story, but this internet is a strange world. I would be very hesitant to post any pictures because there are nefarious people out there who can download the data from a picture and find out where it was taken, then come steal your stuff. Proceed with caution!!!


----------



## nx95240

as a call maker myself neil is one everybody look up to..would love to see the calls


----------

